# to paint the grille or not to paint the grille?



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

ok i have a white 03 spec v and was wondering if u guys think the ser emblem looks good on the grille even if u dont paint the grille aluminum or somthing. and do u reccomend just painting the grille aluminum or buying the already aluminum one at stores???


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

I have seen the SE-r emblem on the stock Spec grille. I think it looks ok. What I really like is the grille with nothing on it!

If you end up getting another grille that is already silver, hold on to your stock grille (And uninstall it carefully), because those things are worth a pretty penny from the dealership (Like $200 just for the top), so someone will buy it off of you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

ok thanks ....damn thats a lot of money for the grille


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

The black stock grill chips supper easily anyhow - like most of Nissans Paint jobs - so I'd suggest buffing it up a little and painting the original. Saves you from doing a crappy trim job on gutter guard. Looks better with nothin on it though I have to agree.


----------



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

well i think the se-r emblem looks sweet on the grille, go for it


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

As with a few other members, I think the grille looks best with nothing on it. Nobody has ever put one of the Spec V emblems on it. Maybe you should try that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

I put a large SE-R logo on the front of my '03, and it looks great. I also took some acetone, and took the red out of all the SE-R badges, let me see if I can post some pics tommorrow


----------

